# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  Лидогенерация, Трафик Fx/Crypto, БД 21-22 гг.

## Leado Corp

Предоставляем качественный HQ Live Трафик для прямых Fx/Cro рекламодателей.

• Замена неликвида.
• API интеграция с Вашей CRM
• Сорсы ФБ/Яндекс/Майтаргет/ВК
• Старт на следующий день!
• Широкий выбор лендингов. 
• Рабочие крео, отличный конверт. 
• Гео: Ru Ru/ Ru EU.
• Работаем по CPL
• Цена за Лид - 20$
• Гарант ✔

Контакт: @Data_Leado
Канал: @DataHub_Base

ВНИМАНИЕ! 
Будьте осторожны где покупатели указывают стоимость привлекательно низкую, в основном это мошеннические действия, в лучшем случае выдадут базу как горячие лиды, в худшем случае возьмут деньги и исчезнут!

Ждем Всех в ЛС.
Вместе мы сможем найти общий интерес, и наладить отличные партнерские отношения!

----------

